
AndLinux: Run Linux Natively in Windows NT (2004) - xtracto
http://www.andlinux.org/
======
xtracto
An old project which I think was undervalued. I used to run a KDE menu inside
Windows and ran some KDE programs natively in windows.

This project brings me the thought: would it be possible to run an instance of
Windows (just the kernel, but not showing the shell/ui ) and then using
something like WSL or colinux as the full shell /experience, and fall back to
the Windows calls when running windows executables?

